# Remington 597 >17 HMR



## bore_pig (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.remington.com/safety/17_HMR_Ammo_notice/default.asp

Maybe this is old news. I just found out about it yesterday. Anybody else have one? Think I might just keep shooting mine. With safety glasses of course!


----------



## tjbier (Nov 13, 2009)

Wonder what the ammo is doing? Anyone know?

Glad the Savage is a bolt + it's better that way!


----------



## ross_scott (Nov 14, 2009)

tjbier said:


> Wonder what the ammo is doing? Anyone know?
> 
> Glad the Savage is a bolt + it's better that way!



Bulged and split casesalong with the odd magazine box getting blown up. What is happening is the case is still in the firing stage as the bolt is being pushed back (firing out of battery)

good example in the link below
http://www.fishnhunt.co.nz/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1257135673

bore_pig I would not continue to use that semi .17 for the sake of safety and avoidance of personal injury. Those rifles have been recalled it is just a shame that they do not refund the amount you paid at the retailer


----------



## bore_pig (Nov 14, 2009)

You are correct about the case splitting and mag possibly getting damaged. It's my everyday gun. It rides on the wheeler with me. Cuts wood with me. (Sounds like my dog almost!) I have somewhere around 3 thousand rounds through it. No problems so far. I really don't want to put it away for good. They have no buyback on .22 WMR. Wonder why they don't offer a barrel exchange.


----------



## ross_scott (Nov 14, 2009)

bore_pig said:


> You are correct about the case splitting and mag possibly getting damaged. It's my everyday gun. It rides on the wheeler with me. Cuts wood with me. (Sounds like my dog almost!) I have somewhere around 3 thousand rounds through it. No problems so far. I really don't want to put it away for good. They have no buyback on .22 WMR. Wonder why they don't offer a barrel exchange.



There is no issue with the .22WMR due to the fact it is a lower pressured round therefore is having no issues with firing out of battery maybe you should look into rebarrelling to a .22WMR if it was me I would go with the recall and then look into a marlin bolt action in .17 after all remington now owns marlin


----------

